# The Batman: Regisseur Matt Reeves verfolgt Ansatz der Dark-Knight-Trilogie



## Darkmoon76 (5. Juli 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Batman: Regisseur Matt Reeves verfolgt Ansatz der Dark-Knight-Trilogie* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *The Batman: Regisseur Matt Reeves verfolgt Ansatz der Dark-Knight-Trilogie*


----------



## Asuramaru (6. Juli 2017)

Ich möchte hier mal eine hoffentlich Interessante Unterhaltung starten und fange dazu auch gleich mal mit etwas an was ich so ausprobiert habe um mir selber mal Vorstellen zu können wie Batman im Stil des Filn Noir aussehen könnte.

Also das hier ist ein echter Vergleich aus einen Film Noir was ich bei >Goolge gefunden habe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe das selbe nun mal mit Batman aus Batman v Superman versucht und ich glaube das Ben Afflek wirklich in einen Film Noir passen würde, von seinem jetztigen Äußerlichen erscheinungsbild her,aber schaut selbst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaub das könnte wirklich funktionieren Batman in diesen Stil zu machen als Detectiv Film,anhand dieser Bilder von Ben Afflek seiner Äußerlichen erscheinung find ich das mehr als Interessant.

Ein sehr Interessanter Ansatz den der Regissure da verfolgt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. Juli 2017)

Film Noir bedeutet nicht schwarz-weiss.


----------



## Asuramaru (6. Juli 2017)

Nein das nicht,aber sie sind es zu der damaligen zeit und ich wollte aufzeigen wie Batman und Bruce Wayne wirken könnten,wenn der Film im Stil Noir mit schwarz-weiss gemacht wird und ich denke das könnte echt cool werden.


*Visueller Stil* https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Film_noir#Visueller_Stil


> *Der Stil des Film noir ist geprägt von einer Low-Key-Beleuchtung, die kräftige Hell-dunkel-Kontraste und auffällige Schattenbilder erzeugt*. Weitere visuelle Eigenarten des Film noir sind sein Gebrauch von schrägen Kameraperspektiven, extreme Unter- oder Aufsichten und der häufige Einsatz von Weitwinkelobjektiven. Aufnahmen von Personen im Spiegel und durch gewölbtes Glas hindurch, sowie andere bizarre Effekte kennzeichnen den Film noir. In den späten 1940er Jahren entstanden zudem viele Filme an Originalschauplätzen. Dies wurde durch zunehmend empfindlicheres Filmmaterial und leichteres Equipment ermöglicht.[28]
> 
> *Dennoch ist der visuelle Stil im Film noir keineswegs homogen: So wird zwar die Schwarzweißfotografie häufig als essenziell angesehen, doch existieren mit Todsünde (1945) , Niagara (1953) oder Das Mädchen aus der Unterwelt ( 1958 ) Beispiele für Farbfilme, die als Film noirs anerkannt sind*. Auch Filme, die überwiegend in hellem Tageslicht fotografiert wurden, werden dem Film noir zugerechnet, beispielsweise M und Reporter des Satans (beide 1951).


----------

